# Summer Fundraiser for Juvenile Diabetes Research, Sat 14th July 2012



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2012)

White Horse Country Park, Westbury Wiltshire 12:00-16:00

We need to raise money towards researching better management or ideally of course a cure for Type 1 Diabetes. JDRF is a Global Charity doing just that. Please help us, as a family, to raise some funds, in honour of our daughter Cerys, who is so brave, so compassionate, and an all round lovely girl dealing with a complex health condition and all of the children who share having to tolerate this chronic health condition, living a life in the shadows of needles, blood tests, and wavering blood glucose levels, affected by exercise, food, hormones, stress, and weather. This condition can be dangerous, stressful and damaging. Please help us, to help all children like Cerys x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2012)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Theinsulingang (Jul 5, 2012)

*Summer fundraiser*

Thank you Northerner for starting this thread.

I would like to quickly take this opportunity to update everybody on how the organising is going. 

We have had a fantastic response from local businesses making donations to the grand prize draw. Everything from shopping vouchers, free hotel stays, free meals, a computer printer, photoshoots, free entrance to tourist atractions and lots more have been donated. There are over 40 + prizes to be won. We are now giving people the oportunity to purchase tickets online even if they cant make the event. Details can be found on our facebook page.

We have now also filled over 20 tables on the day with local companies and hobbiest selling their wares. Add to this the traditional guess the number of sweets in the jar, name the teddy, find the treasure on the map, tombola, book stall, cake stall and of course our fantastic raffle. We have a craft stall for children to get creative and make some exciting things for themselves. We also have a stall for children to have a go at making their own music. 

When you include some of the entertainment we also have arranged such as a clown and magic show, a live band, an orchestra, a disco, pony rides, bouncy castle and outside play area, it can be nothing short of a great fun family day out for all !! And of course we hope everyone is generous and we raise lots of money for a very worthy charity in the JDRF (Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation.


----------



## Theinsulingang (Jul 5, 2012)

*July 14th 2012 Fundraiser*

Please all come along if you can make it on the 14th July at the White Horse Country Club, off of Trowbridge road, just outside of Westbury, Wiltshire.

Between 12 and 4pm

Raffle being drawn at 3.30pm


----------



## The pirate (Jul 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> White Horse Country Park, Westbury Wiltshire 12:00-16:00
> 
> We need to raise money towards researching better management or ideally of course a cure for Type 1 Diabetes. JDRF is a Global Charity doing just that. Please help us, as a family, to raise some funds, in honour of our daughter Cerys, who is so brave, so compassionate, and an all round lovely girl dealing with a complex health condition and all of the children who share having to tolerate this chronic health condition, living a life in the shadows of needles, blood tests, and wavering blood glucose levels, affected by exercise, food, hormones, stress, and weather. This condition can be dangerous, stressful and damaging. Please help us, to help all children like Cerys x



I am new to this messageboard, but I would like to know if you have contacted your local Lions Club(s) about your event. You never know they may be able to help in some way.


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope today went well


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope it went well today !!  Good on you !!


----------

